# What morph is my gecko



## Xemas (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi i brought a leopard gecko last weeks and was wandering what morph or morphs she is as i am getting more and more confused by looking online.


----------



## Joel116 (Jun 1, 2018)

Xemas said:


> Hi i brought a leopard gecko last weeks and was wandering what morph or morphs she is as i am getting more and more confused by looking online.
> image


its a normal


----------



## Xemas (Jun 13, 2018)

ah thanks so much i was getting so confused as where i got her from said she was a high yellow and she looked nothing like it thanks for your time all the same!


----------



## Joel116 (Jun 1, 2018)

Xemas said:


> ah thanks so much i was getting so confused as where i got her from said she was a high yellow and she looked nothing like it thanks for your time all the same!


high yellow is a normal. high yellow is meant to be normal that have more yellow than other, but no one really follows that, and high yellow is now just another name for a normal. wild type, high yellow, normal, are all names for normals


----------



## Luffy2202 (May 15, 2019)

My leo looks a LOT like yours. i've bveen panicking about the white and the spots going greyish. i thought he was shedding but idk if it's a natural change or what but its been days


----------



## Reptile Mantis (Mar 22, 2021)

for huh it looks normal.


----------

